# woow , how did he do that?



## MelonSmasher (Aug 20, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x7Y5CC7iIIw

Look at the point where his rayquaza spawns..The letters sponge are written when he trew the pokéball.
BTW it's in pkmn diamond..that's the reason why I don't understand how he did this.

plz help me out,
thanks


----------



## Joey90 (Aug 21, 2008)

The word is from pokéball seals that alter the way the pokémon comes out of its ball. You get the letters by catching the appropriate Unown and showing them to some random kid*, who then gives you the corresponding letter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





*Who stands just outside the unown cave

EDIT: They are called 'pokéball seals'


----------



## Dylan (Aug 22, 2008)

its a really cool effect though.


----------

